# Vaping indoors... tastes better?



## AlphaDog (29/6/16)

I've noticed that when I vape indoors, the flavour and vape density is better. All in my head?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Effjh (29/6/16)

AlphaDog said:


> I've noticed that when I vape indoors, the flavour and vape density is better. All in my head?



I have had the same experience. Pretty sure it is just a perception though, cant imagine why that would be. I think the lack of wind indoors might contribute to the vape appearing more dense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog (29/6/16)

Effjh said:


> I have had the same experience. Pretty sure it is just a perception though, cant imagine why that would be. I think the lack of wind indoors might contribute to the vape appearing more dense.


Yes, I thought of that too. Maybe its also because the air inside is warmer? I dont know, I just enjoy vaping inside lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/6/16)

Im with you @AlphaDog 

I find the best vaping when indoors and its quiet
When i am outdoors and/or in a noisy place, I dont taste the vape as well
Maybe it has to do with my senses shutting out the olfactories slightly - not sure

But i know what you mean

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/16)

AlphaDog said:


> I've noticed that when I vape indoors, the flavour and vape density is better. All in my head?



100% agree with the first part... and it's not all in your head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (29/6/16)

So vaping inside a big cardboard box would be super awesome?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## AlphaDog (29/6/16)

Lol. The sad thing is, I can't vape indoors at home (wife apparently hates the smell"??") And i can't vape indoors at work. When home, I always have to check the wind direction and then blow the vapour out with the wind. Usually standing with my face close to an open window or door.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/6/16)

ET said:


> So vaping inside a big cardboard box would be super awesome?



I always knew being able to squeeze myself into a Simba chips box is going to pay off one day

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/6/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Lol. The sad thing is, I can't vape indoors at home (wife apparently hates the smell"??") And i can't vape indoors at work. When home, I always have to check the wind direction and then blow the vapour out with the wind. Usually standing with my face close to an open window or door.


You poor soul. I could never smoke indoors ( mostly due to my own choice ) but I now sit in front of my PC enjoying a vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/6/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> You poor soul. I could never smoke indoors ( mostly due to my own choice ) but I now sit in front of my PC enjoying a vape



I also vape indoors now. Anywhere I like. At the office we follow smoking rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (30/6/16)

I was one of those smokers that chose to keep my kids smoke free and always sat outside to have my smoke (analogue).
Vaping has now allowed me back in the house, my wife can complain about the "fog" but always says how nice the upstairs when I'm vaping downstairs.

I don't know if it's because I mostly drip when at home but the flavour and clouds are always better when chucked from comfortable couch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Modulas (30/6/16)

I get the opposite: Vaping tastes better outside.

Methinks the 2nd hand vape from a clouded up room messes with my sinuses and I lose some taste.


----------



## Frikkie6000 (30/6/16)

I've noticed you get bigger clouds indoors than outdoors with exactly the same setup and juice etc. Also when vaping outside with the smokers their smoke comes through my tanks airflow and you immediately taste burning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Spydro (30/6/16)

From when my ex first got pregnant in the mid 70's I stopped smoking in the house entirely and smoked outside (even during winter those years in the deep snow frozen north), nor in cars when together with her or son or anyone else who didn't smoke. So indoors only at work or with family and friends that smoked in their homes, cars, at any business that didn't care... restaurants, etc. But I was courteous about it around non smokers everywhere. Old habits, so when I divorced I still smoked outside for years until I quit, then started vaping 3+ years ago. I vape indoors at home, in my vehicles, in most places in this city indoors as it is allowed. But I'm also courteous vaping, ask first if in doubt and have never been told no. But as far as indoor vaping being better overall, I don't see that. I enjoy the vaping experience no matter where i am indoors or outdoors.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Switchy (30/6/16)

Indoor vaping is definitely the best. The taste feels more enhanced, but that might be because you can sit, relax, and just enjoy.

Plus it feels more rewarding when you walk out of a room and its all fogged up.

One thing though, I respect the people I live with enough to keep vaping to a minimum when the non-smokers are around, purely because of the fact that I know I hated people smoking around me when I didn't smoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (30/6/16)

I've done the vape shower - it's a glass box - blow two puffs in - then go in with a drag - and release - the Whole 10-15minutes will fill the shower with so much vape you cannot see your own feet in the shower - Finish up - there is still TONNES of vape being released -

it's also fun to see the vape combining with actual water - which just pushes it down, and lets it shoot back up again in a repetitive cycle  

Best showers ever as well - you think and see, without seeing all that you normally do - Philosophical Vape Showers FTW


----------



## Imotions (30/6/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> I've done the vape shower - it's a glass box - blow two puffs in - then go in with a drag - and release - the Whole 10-15minutes will fill the shower with so much vape you cannot see your own feet in the shower - Finish up - there is still TONNES of vape being released -
> 
> it's also fun to see the vape combining with actual water - which just pushes it down, and lets it shoot back up again in a repetitive cycle
> 
> Best showers ever as well - you think and see, without seeing all that you normally do - Philosophical Vape Showers FTW


vape indoors better flavour and clouds true but a vape at the dam with the sun rising a nice fire brewing coffee and breakfast ah nothing beats that lol .... especially if that reel makes a noise hehe 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (30/6/16)

Imotions said:


> vape indoors better flavour and clouds true but a vape at the dam with the sun rising a nice fire brewing coffee and breakfast ah nothing beats that lol .... especially if that reel makes a noise hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Nou praat jy.....


----------



## Imotions (30/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> Nou praat jy.....


best ever honestly 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (30/6/16)

I have actually had windless experience outside - in Cape town, Plattekloof of all places - where you could blow your vape on the water, and watch it cruise across the water - > no taste losses-

Reactions: Like 1


----------

